# Apprentice Roadster Bushings



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

I have no idea why I boughtso many of these kits, but I was going to turn a few today and discovered the bushings don't come with. I don't really like turning pens in fact I started a couple a few years ago and never finished them, so I am trying to force myself to turn and complete all 10 kits.

The instructions say I need 3 different bushings for a single pen. Says I need a .348 .425 & .332. That seems like a lot of bushings for one danged pen. Anyway I'll quit my bitching and moaning and ask my question.

Is there a way to turn these silly things without having the bushings?


----------



## Sprung (May 21, 2016)

Yes, you can easily turn without the bushings, provided you have a 60 degree dead center for the headstock and a 60 degree live center for the tailstock. Mount the tubed up blank between centers. Don't put too much pressure with the tailstock - don't want to flare out the tube and damage the material. Turn it down, checking dimensions with a set of calipers, until it's at the dimension you need for the kit. Then sand, finish, assemble as normal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

I have a 60 live center for the tailstock. Is there any reason I cant make a jamb center for the headstock and clamp it in my chuck?


----------



## Sprung (May 21, 2016)

Just to add, I have found that when turning between centers without bushings it is easier to start turning with a blank that is already rounded, but isn't necessary either with a light enough touch while roughing. The Apprentice Roadster is a 7mm based kit. If you want to make the turning between centers a little easier, you can mount it on your mandrel with a set of Slimline bushings and turn just until it's rounded, then switch to turning between centers.

These days I do all my pen turning between 60 degree centers, though most of the time with turn between center bushings. I greatly prefer it over the mandrel.


----------



## Sprung (May 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have a 60 live center for the tailstock. Is there any reason I cant make a jamb center for the headstock and clamp it in my chuck?



I can't see why that wouldn't work, so long as the jamb center you'd make would be running true - if it's not true, you'll end up with an out of round pen - but I can't see why this wouldn't work to get these 10 pens done.

Otherwise, if the thought of turning these pens really turns you off, send 'em up here and I'll finish them up for you, if you're not on a deadline.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 21, 2016)

You can send them to me...I have the bushings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I can't see why that wouldn't work, so long as the jamb center you'd make would be running true - if it's not true, you'll end up with an out of round pen - but I can't see why this wouldn't work to get these 10 pens done.
> 
> Otherwise, if the thought of turning these pens really turns you off, send 'em up here and I'll finish them up for you, if you're not on a deadline.



Thanks for the offer Matt. They aren't for an order or anything, just want to make some pens and try to get over my bad attitude about turning pens. I'd like to have ens on hand we can give away as gifs. I have about 50 awesome pens from members that have been given to me or I got in a trade, but I don't have any that I made to give away to family and friends locally.

I'll get there eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Thanks for the offer Matt. They aren't for an order or anything, just want to make some pens and try to get over my bad attitude about turning pens. I'd like to have ens on hand we can give away as gifs. I have about 50 awesome pens from members that have been given to me or I got in a trade, but I don't have to give away to family and friends locally.
> 
> I'll get there eventually.



I figured you were working on them as gifts, hence the offer. It's always nice to have items for gifts on hand - which is part of the appeal of turning pens and other small items, such as wine bottle stoppers and beer bottle openers. We've always got something on hand that I've made that we can give as gifts. Hope you can get them made! Post pics when you do!

As far as getting over the bad attitude about pens, just curious as to what kits you've used/tried in the past? I find that sometimes the kit choice can make or break how I feel about making a pen. For example, I'm not the biggest fan of making anything with a 7mm tube (though I do make them - we've been giving a lot of Slimlines as gifts lately because it seems to be what people like, especially ladies). But give me a rollerball or fountain pen kit and I'm usually very into it - especially kits that are based upon the Jr. Gent II tubes and tooling, but I also make a decent amount of Caballeros from Smitty's Pen Works.

So, if you've stuck mostly to 7mm based kits and are finding it hard to get into wanting to turn pens, I'd suggest trying another kit or style of kit. Cigar kits aren't expensive and make a nice bigger bodied pen, great for a person with larger hands - or even people with a little bit of arthritis or gripping problems who want a pen that is just a little bigger than normal pens. The Caballero from Smitty's is a great way to break into rollerballs as they're not an expensive kit either. Or the original Jr. Gent II kit in Chrome is nicely priced too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

These are 7mm kits. I'm not sure why the tube size matters though. Thanks for all the advice and encouragement Matt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 21, 2016)

Go get 'em Kevin - you got this. I'll be watching for pics of the completed pens!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2016)

Just in case you want some...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUSHINGS-FO...d0d7482&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=7&sd=401087447779


----------



## duncsuss (May 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> These are 7mm kits. I'm not sure why the tube size matters though. Thanks for all the advice and encouragement Matt.


My guess: 7mm tubes fit without slop on a regular mandrel (or at least, they *should* fit without slop )

This means you'll be able to round the blanks without having the correct bushings for the kit, using slimline bushings (or any other bushings for that matter) as spacers.

(Kits that use larger tubes won't sit centered on the mandrel without bushings designed for the tube inner diameter.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

